# Форум на русском языке  > Новости  > Новости компьютерной безопасности  >  Kaspersky Rescue Disk 10 - Технический Релиз

## Danilka

Краткое описание функционала (новый функционал выделен жирным шрифтом):
*Загрузка Windows* из загрузчика Kaspersky Rescue Disk.Загрузка компьютера с CD/DVD/*USB*-носителейЗагрузка компьютера в графическом и текстовом режиме*Сохранение информации об аппаратном обеспечении системы в электронном виде с целью передачи ее в Лабораторию Касперского в случае неудачной загрузки**Поиск вредоносных программ в объектах автозапуска и лечение объектов автозапуска* в следующих версиях Windows:

Microsoft Windows XP Home Edition (Пакет обновлений 2 или выше)Microsoft Windows XP Professional (Пакет обновлений 2 или выше)Microsoft Windows XP Professional x64 Edition (Пакет обновлений 2 или выше)Microsoft Windows Vista Home Basic (32/64 бит)Microsoft Windows Vista Home Premium (32/64 бит)Microsoft Windows Vista Business (32/64 бит)Microsoft Windows Vista Enterprise (32/64 бит)Microsoft Windows Vista Ultimate (32/64 бит)Microsoft Windows 7 Starter (32/64 бит)Microsoft Windows 7 Home Basic(32/64 бит)Microsoft Windows 7 Home Premium (32/64 бит)Microsoft Windows 7 Professional (32/64 бит)Microsoft Windows 7 Ultimate (32/64 бит)Поиск и уничтожение вредоносных объектов в загрузочных секторах подключенных дисковПоиск вредоносных программ и лечение файлов на дискеПроверка следующих видов носителей:

внутренние жесткие диски,внешние USB-жесткие диски,flash-носители данных*Поддержка MS Dynamics Volumes и Hardware RAID*Поддержка следующих файловых систем:

NTFS,FAT32,FAT16,*Ext2*,*Ext3*,*ReiserFS* *Ext4*


Программа полностью бесплатна.

Скачать *Kaspersky Rescue Disk 10* можно здесь:
http://rescuedisk.kaspersky-labs.com..._rescue_10.iso

----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------


## Travoed

Есть ли в нём возможность обновления баз из локальных папок ?

----------


## Danilka

*Travoed*, Должен. Главное латиница в пути, без русских символов.

----------


## Travoed

Это очень радует . Давно ждал .

----------


## Iron Monk

Все замечательно, но на ноутбуке Microstar загрузиться не удается. :Huh:

----------


## Danilka

*Iron Monk*, а что не получается? Вы грузитесь с DVD/CD-ROM?

----------


## Iron Monk

> Вы грузитесь с DVD/CD-ROM?


Совершенно верно. Доходит до (точно не запомнил) Welcome или Start  Grub, начинает писать про выбор режима и выпадает в командную строку Grub.

----------


## ALEX(XX)

> Совершенно верно


Думаю проблема в определении контроллера SATA. Есть возможность, ради эксперимента, проверить какой режим работы HDD в BIOS?

----------


## DVi

> Есть ли в нём возможность обновления баз из локальных папок ?


Нет. Появится в следующей версии.

*Добавлено через 1 минуту*




> Все замечательно, но на ноутбуке Microstar загрузиться не удается.


С некоторыми конфигурациями аппаратного обеспечения совместимости нет. Проблема будет решаться по мере появления соответствующей поддержки в Линуксе.

*Добавлено через 3 минуты*




> Совершенно верно. Доходит до (точно не запомнил) Welcome или Start Grub, начинает писать про выбор режима и выпадает в командную строку Grub.


Используя соответствующий пункт меню загрузчика RD, соберите информацию о системе и выложите в ветке форума Лаборатории Касперского. По ней будет заведена ошибка, и при следующем обновлении Линукса ее перепроверят.

----------


## Iron Monk

> Используя соответствующий пункт меню загрузчика RD


? Не доходит до меню RD:
Entering rescue mode...
error: invalid arch independent ELF magic
grub rescue>

----------


## Danilka

> Нет. Появится в следующей версии.


Уже убрали...  :Sad:  А было ведь.  :Wink:

----------


## DVi

> Уже убрали...  А было ведь.


Персональные пользователи этим не пользуются.
А вот корпоративщики - для которых будет готовиться следующая версия - требуют. Поэтому в корпоративной версии RD эта фича вернется.

*Добавлено через 1 минуту*




> ? Не доходит до меню RD:
> Entering rescue mode...
> error: invalid arch independent ELF magic
> grub rescue>


Пишите в указанный мной топик форума Лаборатории Касперского. Только там такие баги регистрируют.

----------

